# تصحيح : Pump room ventilation



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

Pump room ventilation

first method

Motor power = X kw

Efficiency assumed 90%

Losses = 0.1X kw 

Losses = heat dissipated = density * Q*Cp*(T2- T1

Density = 1.1 kg/m3

T2- T1) = 5 c

Cp = 1.005 kj/kg.k

Q= Ventilation air flow rate


second method

Ventilation air flow rate (cfm)= (volume (ft3) * no. of A/C )/60


No. of air change = 20

Q= Ventilation air flow rate 


بقارن بين نتائج الطريقتين وبختار النتيجه الاكبر 

ارجو لو حد عنده اضافه او تعديل يشارك​


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

هو مش اضافه
هو سؤال
جبت ال 20 دى منين لانى شايف انها قيمه كبيره جدا


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

لو عندك حاجه بتقول انها اقل من 20 ياريت تعرفنى


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> لو عندك حاجه بتقول انها اقل من 20 ياريت تعرفنى


لو عندك انت حاجه بتقول انها 20 يا ريت تعرفنا
قول لنا المصدر اللى انت بتعمل منه نسخ و لصق
يا ريت تراجه اشرى فنتلاشن اللى انا حطيته فى الموضوع التانى بتاع نفس السؤال


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

*Mechanical Rooms*

*Air Quality Method
Designing for acceptable indoor air quality requires that we*
*address:*
*• Outdoor air quality*
*• Design of the ventilation systems*
*• Sources of contaminants*
*• Proper air filtration*
*• System operation and maintenance*
*Determine the number of people occupying the respective*
*building spaces. Find the CFM/person requirements in Ventilation*
*Rates for Acceptable Indoor Air Quality, page 42. Calculate*
*the required outdoor air volume as follows:*​

*People = Occupancy/1000 x Floor Area (ft2​CFM = People x Outdoor Air Requirement (CFM/person )
Outdoor air quantities can be reduced to lower levels if proper​*
*particulate and gaseous air filtration equipment is utilized.*
 
*Air Change Method**
Find total volume of space to be ventilated. Determine the*
*required number of air changes per hour.*​

*CFM = Bldg. Volume (ft3 / Air Change Frequency​Consult local codes for air change requirements or, in absence​*
*of code, refer to “Suggested Air Changes”, page 41.*
 
*ولا يزيد معدل تغيير الهواء عن 15 مرات في الدقيقه لاي تطبيق*

*Heat Removal Method
When the temperature of a space is higher than the ambient*
*outdoor temperature, general ventilation may be utilized to provide*
*“free cooling”. Knowing the desired indoor and the design*
*outdoor dry bulb temperatures, and the amount of heat removal*
*required (BTU/Hr):*
*CFM = Heat Removal (BTU/Hr) / (1.10 x Temp diff

btu/hr لها جداول تبعا لنوع الموتور وعدد الفازات والكفاءه



cook book 



)
*​​​


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> *mechanical rooms​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حط لنا بقى صفحه 41 اللى فيها معدلات تغير الهواء المقترحه​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

ما انت فاهم اهو ---طيب 20 منين؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ما انت فاهم اهو ---طيب 20 منين؟؟؟؟


يعنى ايه جبت ال 20 منين
انت بتكلمنى انا و اللا العضو شريف


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

ما اعتقدش انه دور في كوك بوك او اي كتاب---- علشان انا مش لاقيها دلوقتي من اشري


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

يا جدعان هتكبروها فى دماغى ليه و تخلونى اسيب شغلى و ادور لكوا عليها


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

الصراحه مش عاوز اشغل بالي في البحث في الجداول والكتب ونقلها للمنتدى علشان زي ما قولتلك فبل كده يا زوز الموضوع مش مستاهل ------------- دي حبه جداول مرميه في كل الكتب وما اكترها في المنتدى
لو حد عاوزها 20 ومالو وازا واحد تاني عاوزها 5 مش عيب--المهم مين اللي هيلبس المشروع ويحاسب على التكاليف؟؟؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

وغير كده النهارده يوم مليان شغل ومقرف والمنتدى مفهوش كلام جديد----علشان كده كفايه على المنتدى النهارده ونشوف حاجات اهم


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

خلاص يا زيكو
القوات تتقهقر
و زى ما انت قلت
المهم مين اللى هيحاسب ع المشاريب


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

اولا اول حاجه عملتها من 3 شهور انى استخدمت المعادله اللى فى cook book ولما سلمت النوته الحسابيه اعترضوا على طريقه الحساب وقالوا انت مختش فى حسابك كميه الحراره الخارجه من ال pump واعترضوا ولسه امبارح بس عرفت طريقه الحساب عن طريق حساب الحراره المنبعثه من pump واللى قالى واحد من اكبر استشاريين فى البلد وسألته عن عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه قالى 20 
ثانيا فيه فرق بين no. of air change و air change frequency

ثالثا الاخ اللى بيقول انا اكبر رقم 15 انا دلوقتى اطمنت على نفسى لان عدد مرات تغير الهواء بيوصل ل 50 مره

رابعا : لما يكون دى واحده من اكبر محطات المياه فى مصر يبقى الموضوع يستاهل

خامسا : القوات لم تتقهر انا كنت بتغدى :75:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> اولا اول حاجه عملتها من 3 شهور انى استخدمت المعادله اللى فى cook book ولما سلمت النوته الحسابيه اعترضوا على طريقه الحساب وقالوا انت مختش فى حسابك كميه الحراره الخارجه من ال pump واعترضوا ولسه امبارح بس عرفت طريقه الحساب عن طريق حساب الحراره المنبعثه من pump واللى قالى واحد من اكبر استشاريين فى البلد وسألته عن عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه قالى 20
> ثانيا فيه فرق بين no. of air change و air change frequency
> 
> ثالثا الاخ اللى بيقول انا اكبر رقم 15 انا دلوقتى اطمنت على نفسى لان عدد مرات تغير الهواء بيوصل ل 50 مره
> ...


 

اولا اول حاجه عملتها من 3 شهور انى استخدمت المعادله اللى فى cook book ولما سلمت النوته الحسابيه اعترضوا على طريقه الحساب وقالوا انت مختش فى حسابك كميه الحراره الخارجه من ال pump  عندهم حق


واعترضوا ولسه امبارح بس عرفت طريقه الحساب عن طريق حساب الحراره المنبعثه من pump واللى قالى واحد من اكبر استشاريين فى البلد وسألته عن عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه قالى 20 

لو كنت دورت كويس من الاول وفي نفس الكتاب كوك بوك كنت لقيت طريقه الحراره-- الاستشاري قالك 20 ليه وهو مخه دفتر ولا هو احسن من اشري؟؟ (((واللي عمل الطريق الدائري استشاري))


ثالثا الاخ اللى بيقول انا اكبر رقم 15 انا دلوقتى اطمنت على نفسى لان عدد مرات تغير الهواء بيوصل ل 50 مره---------والله مجبتهاش من بيتنا لو عندك كوك بوك شوف جدول air change frequency واذا لقيت غير كلامي تعالى وقول



ثانيا فيه فرق بين no. of air change و air change frequency
طبعا اكيد علشان كده حطيت كل طريقه بمعادلاتها


رابعا : لما يكون دى واحده من اكبر محطات المياه فى مصر يبقى الموضوع يستاهل
روح اتفرج على اكبر مشروع طرق في مصر الطريق الدائري((والمصحف بقولها وانا زعلان))



خامسا : القوات لم تتقهر انا كنت بتغدى 
بالهناء والشفاء


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

ولو انت عاوزهااااااااااا 999999999 مش عيب واذا مدايقهم ركبلهم مروحه سقف


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> اولا اول حاجه عملتها من 3 شهور انى استخدمت المعادله اللى فى cook book ولما سلمت النوته الحسابيه اعترضوا على طريقه الحساب وقالوا انت مختش فى حسابك كميه الحراره الخارجه من ال pump واعترضوا ولسه امبارح بس عرفت طريقه الحساب عن طريق حساب الحراره المنبعثه من pump واللى قالى واحد من اكبر استشاريين فى البلد وسألته عن عدد مرات تغير الهواء فى الساعه قالى 20
> ثانيا فيه فرق بين no. Of air change و air change frequency
> 
> ثالثا الاخ اللى بيقول انا اكبر رقم 15 انا دلوقتى اطمنت على نفسى لان عدد مرات تغير الهواء بيوصل ل 50 مره
> ...


سادسا هدى نفسك شويه
سابعا كلام الاستشارى مش قران طالما مش بيدعمه بدوكيومنت و اسالنى انا مديرى استشارى من 25 سنه بس شغال بالبلدى
ثامنا احنا عارفين الفرق و حياتك و بنكلمك فى no of air change زى ما انت سائل
تاسعا 50 دى رقم اعتقد انه خيال علمى
عاشرا حتى لو المشروع اوضه حارس برضه يستاهل احنا عمرنا ما استتفهنا اى شغل
عاشرا مكررا انا قلت القوات تتقهقر عليا انا و زيكو
حادى عشر الف هنا ع الغدا صحه و عافيه يا رب
ثانى عشر احنا مش فى خناقه احنا فى نقاش فى العلم عشان نوصل للصح ( ومش شرط نكون احنا الصح ممكن تكون انت المهم نوصل)
سادسا مكرر هدى نفسك شويه


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

انا عارف ان احنا مش فى خناقه بدليل انى دخلت المنتدى علشان اشوف خبرتكم واسأل واتأكد وده مش عيب . اخيرا انت عارف يعنى كويس تسليم مشروع والفتره اللى فاتت دى ضغط عصبى رهيب على الواحد وانا بعتذر لو حد فهمنى غلط شكرا


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

اما موضوع عدد مرات تغير الهواء 50 ان شاء الله هجيبه قريب شكرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مارس 2009)

حلوييين وزاكييين.... (زيكو...زانتي....شريف).....نقاش ممتع


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

كده انت يا شريف 10/10
و محدش يا عم زعل منك و ياما اختلفنا مع بعض (وجهاد يشهد )


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

بس عليا النعمه زيكو لما بيتعصب بيبقى عسل و كوميدى ع الاخر


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مارس 2009)

و هاكذا هدأت العاصفة التى حلت على الملتقى و عادت المياه الى مواسيرها الطبيعية و الولاد رجعو يلعبو مع بعض

النهاية


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

بصراحه المنتدى من غيركم مايساويش حاجه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> اما موضوع عدد مرات تغير الهواء 50 ان شاء الله هجيبه قريب شكرا


 
شوف معدل التهويه للمطابخ ممكن يوصل 60 كمان مش 50
ولكن معدل تغيير الهواء لغرف الماكينات فقط((وليس عموما))) عموما لاتزيد عن 15 و------------------------------خصوصا غرفه المضخات=5 


وهذا جدول
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-change-rate-room-d_867.html


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> بصراحه المنتدى من غيركم مايساويش حاجه


ايه يا عم شريف الدمعه هتفر من عينى من عينى
مش كفايه الفيلم اللى عمله لنا الاخ نيو لوك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بس عليا النعمه زيكو لما بيتعصب بيبقى عسل و كوميدى ع الاخر


 ايوه يامان نتخانق ونضرب بعض---------لازم نتخانق وندحك على نفسنا وعلى بعض:77:


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

تعرفوا ان انا نفسى كل الشله اللى فى المنتدى دى نتلم فى الحقيقه و لو مره
بس مشرط منتكلمش فى العلم
عشان انا بحب افصل بمجرد ما اخرج م الشغل
مراتى و بنتى احق بدماغى من الشغل


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

فكره جامده ..................... بس احنا منعرفشى بعض او على الاقل انا لسه جديد ومعرفشى اى حد غير username


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 مارس 2009)

شريف عزت قال:


> بصراحه المنتدى من غيركم مايساويش حاجه


 كنت واثقا من اصالتك يا شريف
الف تحية لك مرفقة بتقييم:77::77::77::77:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شوف معدل التهويه للمطابخ ممكن يوصل 60 كمان مش 50
> ولكن معدل تغيير الهواء لغرف الماكينات فقط((وليس عموما))) عموما لاتزيد عن 15 و------------------------------خصوصا غرفه المضخات=5
> 
> 
> ...


 

تعالى نتناقش--- ونشوف الحكايه يا شريف عزت


----------



## اسامه السعدون (24 مارس 2009)

Peace be upon you
i read in Rule of thumb reference and found that:
For Mechanical room, 2cfm/ft2 of the floor area, or 10 ACH (Take the bigger)

I want to add an important note that if any engineers compares the cook book data with ASHRAE or CARRIER reference will find a big difference between them, thus should be always refer to ASHRAE and leave cook book(this advice).

THANK YOU


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

اسامه السعدون قال:


> Peace be upon you
> i read in Rule of thumb reference and found that:
> For Mechanical room, 2cfm/ft2 of the floor area, or 10 ACH (Take the bigger)
> 
> ...


 ididn't found this table in ashrea---but iam sure this value less than 20


----------



## شريف عزت (24 مارس 2009)

انا مستعد للنقاش اولا بصراحه انا مش مقتنع بطريقه NO. OF AIR CHANGE فى MECAHNIC ROOM لاننا لازم نعتمد على heat dissipated المفروض اننا نشيلها من المكن لان طريقه عدد مرات تغير الهواء بتعتمد اعتماد كلى على حجم المكان ومش كميه الحراه التى يجب ازالتها من المكان وبالتالى احنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا دارسين انتقال حراره بعد كده المفروض لما نعمل تهويه لمكان لازم نحسب على اساس كميه الحراره . وطريقه عدد مرات تغير الهواء طريقه ممكن عيل فى اولى ابتدائى يعملها .............. انتظروا منى طريقه حساب التهويه لغرفه المولدوطريقه حساب sand trap لغرفه المولد حاجه جديده على الاقل بالنسبه اول مره اعرفها شكرا اراكم غدا ............... انا مروح دلوقتى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

مش مختلف معاك على ان لازم نحسبها بالحراره ---- ولكن دا في حاله غرف الماكينات فقط--
ولكن لو اخدنا طريقه الاولى بتاعت عدد مرات تغيير الهواء مستحيل تكون 20 

وياريت تقولنا على المرجع بتاعك


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2009)

و على فكره يا شريف انا كمان علقت على موضوع اننا لازم نحسبها بالحراره فى الموضوع الاولانى اللى انت عملته على نفس التساؤل ده


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (16 يوليو 2009)

Al-salam Alikum
sorry for writing in english since my board doesnt have arabic letters...

The heat dispation method is the logical one ; hopwever , the designer shall invistigate the maximum operating temperature of the motor (T2) and check the maximum ambient temperature or the maximum transfer air temperature ( T1) 
then use the motor efficiency ( 1-eff) then substitue in the equation . 

also the designer shall consider the duty pumps , and if there is more than pump sets , he shall use an appropriate diversty factor

Thank you all


----------



## WAEL1H (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا النقاش الجميل


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

هو شريف اختفى ليه 
بجد انت يا شريف انسان جميل و للاسف اختفيت من بعد الحادثه اياها
يا ريت لو متابعنا ترجع


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

احلى واجمل اخوة واصدقاء والله انا كتير مستمتع معاكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني . وشكرا


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## سهام منصور (25 أغسطس 2010)

الاضافه فقط لان cook book مش refrenceولو عايز تجيب معلومه في التصميم اهم شيء تكون موجوده في اشري لانه بيديك الارقام الي تقدر تقول بيها دا مرجع ليا ادام اي حد


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا في انتظار اخين الفاضل شريف ليوفي بوعده

*انا مستعد للنقاش اولا بصراحه انا مش مقتنع بطريقه NO. OF AIR CHANGE فى MECAHNIC ROOM لاننا لازم نعتمد على heat dissipated المفروض اننا نشيلها من المكن لان طريقه عدد مرات تغير الهواء بتعتمد اعتماد كلى على حجم المكان ومش كميه الحراه التى يجب ازالتها من المكان وبالتالى احنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا دارسين انتقال حراره بعد كده المفروض لما نعمل تهويه لمكان لازم نحسب على اساس كميه الحراره . وطريقه عدد مرات تغير الهواء طريقه ممكن عيل فى اولى ابتدائى يعملها .............. انتظروا منى طريقه حساب التهويه لغرفه المولدوطريقه حساب sand trap لغرفه المولد حاجه جديده على الاقل بالنسبه اول مره اعرفها شكرا اراكم غدا ............... انا مروح دلوقتى*​


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا جماعة الخير معلش انا ردودى قليلة معلش لظروف الشغل بس بصراحة الوضوع دة شدنى لانى اعترضت ليه قبل كدة فى بعض المشاريع وعلشان اجيب من الاخر ممكن اللى عنده اشيرى application 2007 فصل 25 صفحة 2 هيلاقى الموضوع دة بالتفصيل وبيدينى الحساب بالطريقتين واللى مش لاقيه الصفحة يقولى


----------



## Adel S. Elfeky (23 مارس 2014)

مهندس محمد مراد، ممكن تجيبلى الصفحة دى !


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2014)

Adel S. Elfeky قال:


> مهندس محمد مراد، ممكن تجيبلى الصفحة دى !


الصفحه فى المرفقات و شخصيا احتاج لتفسير معنى العامود الثانى و القبل الاخير فيها 
فجزى الله عنا كل خير لمن قام بتوضيحهم لنا


----------



## Adel S. Elfeky (24 مارس 2014)

بس الجدول ده لـ design criteria for fuel-fired power plant، لو انا الـ pump room عندى كلها مواتير كهربا، نشتغل على كدة عادى؟ ولا ايه؟


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أبريل 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ عزت وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

